# Merry Christmas/ Feliz Natal



## smartguy

Can someone please help me say Merry Christmas and happy new year in Portugese.  I'm sorry, I really have no idea how to say it.  

obrigado


----------



## Alandria

Costumamos dizer: Feliz natal e próspero ano novo!


----------



## Porquewhich

eu também escutei muito "... e um ótimo ano novo"

Um ótimo ano novo para vocês .


----------



## Outsider

Veja também aqui.


----------



## vaska

How do you say merry christmas and Happy NEW YEAR??


----------



## xicamanela89

We say: bom Natal e feliz ano novo ;-)


----------



## Vanda

Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano Novo!


----------



## windyvalley

Hi,

Can you please double confirm if "Happy New Year!" in Portuguese is 

"Feliz ano novo !"

Thanks in advance!

Windy


----------



## FranParis

I can confirm that...


----------



## windyvalley

Thanks for your help!

Sorry, one more question,

Should I also use the exclaimation mark "!" ? the same as English?

And Should I capitalize each first letter like my English version?

Thanks for your patience!

Windy


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

windyvalley said:


> Sorry, one more question,
> 
> Should I also use the exclaimation mark "!" ? the same as English?
> 
> And Should I capitalize each first letter like my English version?
> 
> Thanks for your patience!
> 
> Windy



As far as  know, yes, you can use in the same way as you use in English.

Feliz Ano Novo !

By the way, Feliz Ano Novo para você também ! (for you too!)


----------



## windyvalley

Thank you very much! Ricardo Tavares!
Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## greenie

Olá pessoal!

Eu gostaria de saber qual é mais comum:  Bom Natal ou Feliz Natal?

Obrigada,

e


----------



## Marcio Afonso

No Brasil, o mais comum é Feliz Natal. Porém, Bom Natal também é usado.


----------



## greenie

Obrigada e Feliz Natal!


----------



## white_ray

Marcio Afonso said:


> No Brasil, o mais comum é Feliz Natal. Porém, Bom Natal também é usado.


'Dito' em Portugal! 

Sugiro ainda:
- Boas festas! = Season's greetings! ou Happy Holidays!

Já agora, alguém uma vez me disse que "Happy Holidays" utiliza-se mais em AE. Confirmam? Se for o caso, haverá um equivalente em BE?

Obrigada e boas festas a todos!
wr


----------



## Ricardoreis

white_ray said:


> 'Dito' em Portugal!
> 
> Sugiro ainda:
> - Boas festas! = Season's greetings! ou Happy Holidays!
> 
> Já agora, alguém uma vez me disse que "Happy Holidays" utiliza-se mais em AE. Confirmam? Se for o caso, haverá um equivalente em BE?
> 
> Obrigada e boas festas a todos!
> wr



Acho que as frases "Happy Holidays" ou "Season's Greetings" são usadas quando uma pessoa quer evitar dizer "Christmas" (literalmente Mass of Christ / Missa de Cristo) por causa da ligação explícita a religião cristão. Por exemplo, quando se dirigindo a um público de diversas crenças e o "natal" do português não tem problema parecido. Portanto é maneira simples de evitar causar ofensa, mas na prática acho que poucas pessoas se preocupam muito com tudo isso


----------



## white_ray

Ricardoreis said:


> Acho que as frases "Happy Holidays" ou "Season's Greetings" são usadas quando uma pessoa quer evitar dizer "Christmas" (literalmente Mass of Christ / Missa de Cristo) por causa da ligação explícita a religião cristão.


Nunca tinha feito essa ligação! Obrigada pelo cometário. 
Assim sendo "Happy holidays" também se usa no Reino Unido!
O nosso "Boas festas" também é muito 'passe partout' e imparcial!
Happy holidays then! 
wr


----------



## Denis555

Ricardoreis said:


> "Christmas" (literalmente Mass of Christ / Missa de Cristo)




Wow, I didn't know that. Também não tinha feito a ligação.

Well, it's interesting that "*próspero ano novo*" in 
"*Feliz Natal e Própero Ano Novo*" is a sort of set phrase. 
If we want to say "*Happy New Year!*" only, we would say it "*Feliz Ano Novo!*"

The explanation might be because we don't want to say "feliz" twice. In English this "problem" was solved by using "merry" and "happy".


----------



## Ricardoreis

Deparei me com um pouco mais informação sobre o 'Christmas'

_The word Christmas originated as a compound meaning Christ's Mass. It is derived from the Middle English 'Christemasse' and Old English Cristes mæsse, a phrase first recorded in 1038.Cristes is from Greek Christos and mæsse is from Latin missa. _

Tenho que dizer que a maioria das pessoas também não fazem a ligação em inglês e por isso o dito "Merry Christmas" é bastante comum, eu chegaria a dizer mais comum do que "Happy Holidays" ou algo assim, mesmo entre as pessoas não religiosas. Pessoalmente eu acho a frase 'Happy Holidays' um pouco...fabricada? No entanto não quero dar a impressão de que não há situações diversas em que é mais adequada, por exemplo entre os estranhos de crenças desconhecidas, é só que entre os amigos e na família (pelos menos por aqui) seria a norma dizer 'Merry/Happy Christmas'.


----------



## white_ray

Ricardoreis said:


> Deparei me com um pouco mais informação sobre o 'Christmas'
> 
> _The word Christmas originated as a compound meaning Christ's Mass. It is derived from the Middle English 'Christemasse' and Old English Cristes mæsse, a phrase first recorded in 1038.Cristes is from Greek Christos and mæsse is from Latin missa. _
> 
> Tenho que dizer que a maioria das pessoas também não fazem a ligação em inglês e por isso o dito "Merry Christmas" é bastante comum, eu chegaria a dizer mais comum do que "Happy Holidays" ou algo assim, mesmo entre as pessoas não religiosas. Pessoalmente eu acho a frase 'Happy Holidays' um pouco...fabricada? No entanto não quero dar a impressão de que não há situações diversas em que é mais adequada, por exemplo entre os estranhos de crenças desconhecidas, é só que entre os amigos e na família (pelos menos por aqui) seria a norma dizer 'Merry/Happy Christmas'.


Obrigada por tanta informação interessante. 
Tenho andado à procura de um equivalente para o nosso "Boas festas" e pensava que o mais próximo seria mesmo "Happy holidays" ou "Christmas greetings" (?). O "Boas festas" também é muito prático por não ter, justamente, uma conotação necessariamente religiosa.
wr


----------



## Ricardoreis

Acho também que o 'Boas festas' = 'Happy Holidays' ou 'Season's Greetings'.


----------

